# Rudi is booked in for her first groom



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi guys I need to pics or advice - I am so nervous about her coming home on Tuesday with no hair left and looking stupid haha I would love any pics of your groomed puppies so I can have some ideas to give them  xxx


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Could you not try and groom him yourself, then you can cut away as litt or as much as you want, plus it will save you money x


----------

